# Which are best European countries for Indians immigrants?



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

Key (obvious) points to consider are presence of other Indians, availability of Indian food, functions, festivals, climate, overall economy, quality of living, crime, friendliness of citizens towards outsiders, english language, etc


----------

